# Tomatos



## HEPPERS (Mar 22, 2001)

Whats anyone like with Tomatos???Bearing in mind ive lived on this diet for the last three years:ricecarrotspotatoeschickenrice krispie cerealIve been fantastic on this diet !!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think some find the acidity bothers the upper GI tract.Some IBSers have problems too. Cooked may be different from raw (as with other veggies).Only way to tell for you is to add a few and see.K.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Heppers,I don't see anything green in your diet, unless you're eating the carrot tops?I think you might add some greens such as spinach, mustard greens, collard greens, chard, etc.I do ok with tomatos as long as I eat them sparingly - too much gives me heartburn.







MikeNL is sensitive to tyramine, a component of cooked tomatos, but he can eat them raw.


----------



## HEPPERS (Mar 22, 2001)

I dare not eat anything else !! I would love to eat greens !!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I often have trouble with tomato sauce, but usually tomatoes, uncooked, on their own for some reason doesn't bother me.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Sharon I am the opposite cooked sauces with tomatoes dont bother me.....as for the greens anything uncooked is a huge trigger which is to bad since I enjoy a nice salad


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Heppers,You need a green veggie to have a balanced diet. All the greens I mentioned should be cooked. I usually cook them with rice except for spinach - it dissolves if you cook it that long. Spinach can be added to pasta for the last minute or so of cooking. There must be a green veggie out there that would agree with you.Another option would be to sprinkle fresh or dried parsley on your food, or cilantro or other herbs.


----------

